# Chuva e trovoada - Braga, 21/05/2014



## Ruipedroo (21 Mai 2014 às 20:49)

O dia de hoje na região do Minho foi muito interessante a níveis meteorológicos. Aqui na zona de Merelim (arredores de Braga), tive vários eventos de chuva e vento forte em especial ao início e meio da tarde, associados à passagem de células, que apesar de pequenas quanto ao seu diâmetro, apresentavam topos altos e alguma severidade.

A situação mais interessante foi durante a tarde quando se formou uma linha de instabilidade que se estendia do Atlântico até ao extremo NE de Viana do Castelo, zona de Lamas de Mouro. 








À medida que as células se deslocavam para NE, a linha progredia lentamente para Este. 






Quando a linha começou a aproximar-se da cidade de Braga, uma célula embebida nesta desenvolveu-se e passou mesmo na minha zona, (por volta das 15:30H), com topos que alcançaram os 10 km segundo o radar do MeteoGalicia.








O período mais crítico da chuva durou apenas segundos, mais algum tempo a chover assim e haveriam problemas. Também caíu algum granizo e a trovoada pouco se ouviu.

Fotos e vídeo:













ps: há alturas em que acelarei o vídeo, não se tratando da velocidade real.


----------



## NunoC (22 Mai 2014 às 12:15)

Houve periodos em que a precipitação era mesmo muita e de um momento para o onde parava de chover! Incrível como o dia de hoje já está sol  Ao que choveu ontem ...


----------

